
Market to the Public, Not Your Industry - CM30
https://medium.com/@CM30/market-to-the-public-not-your-industry-c998d56e90b0
======
CM30
Or in other words, stop promoting startups to other developers and forums to
other forum admins, and promote them to the types of people who'll actually
use the thing.

Hacker News, Indie Hackers, programming subreddits, etc are likely not your
audience.

